# Christophe Becquereau -v- Gavin Schofield - equine osteopaths



## keeperscottage (22 January 2014)

I posted in Tack Room but has no response so thought I'd try here!

I've used Christophe Becquereau for several years and have always been pleased with him despite his unreliability! OH (who is medically trained and  has also completed three quarters of an osteopathy course before "dropping out") doesn't like him and thinks he "cracks" before he "softens up". Anyway, I've been waiting for Christophe to come out to my horses since October - appointments made and then he's cancelled, last appointment cancelled being Monday before last. I've now decided to look elsewhere and someone has recommended Gavin Schofield...... opinions, please!


----------



## chestnut cob (22 January 2014)

I wouldn't keep giving someone chances if they kept on cancelling - it is just plain rude.  Once, fine, and sometimes things go wrong a second time, but to keep you waiting for 3 months at least is terrible customer service.

I would use someone else but personally, I will only use a veterinary physiotherapist for my horses, not an osteopath!


----------



## keeperscottage (22 January 2014)

Gavin Scofield (just discovered there's no H in Scofield!) is apparently the official osteopath for the British Equestran Team - but I'd really love some feedback from Forum members!


----------



## Herts05 (23 January 2014)

I've used Claire Short for a number of years now and have been very happy with her - she treats me as well as my horse. Travels down to Herts frequently as she has many clients here and have always found her very reliable and competent.
http://www.horseosteopath.net/


----------



## irishcob (23 January 2014)

Have replied to your first thread in Tack Room.

But also just to note that Lucinda Fredericks (who is pretty pragmatic and 'unfluffy') credited Gavin with turning around Prada from her sacro iliac issues.


----------



## stencilface (23 January 2014)

My horse saw Gavin four times in 2011-2012. The first time he made a difference (I think!) but I wasn't convinced the other times. I have experience, a little, of human osteo after having treatments myself and there was manipulation involved in the treatment. We've had four horses treated by Gavin and none received any manipulation. He lays his hands over them, and waits for their reaction in licking/chewing. I think this is more like reiki than osteo ime. He nevertheless saw any of them trot up etc either.

That said, I don't want to be too negative, as I don't think I fully understand what he's doing, but we've paid .£50 for 15 min 'treatments' and seen no difference following the treatment. Some people swear by him though, and he seems like a nice guy, so you might have to take the plunge and see what you think.

I pay the same for a chiro horse treatment, but the therapist has to work hard for 45 mins for that so don't mind


----------



## keeperscottage (25 January 2014)

Stencilface, daughter has just text me saying she doesn't want Gavin out to see her youngster (a rearer) but would rather wait for unreliable Christophe, who my husband doesn't rate and classes as a "showman".  Is there anyone decent and reliable out there???


----------



## popsdosh (26 January 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Stencilface, daughter has just text me saying she doesn't want Gavin out to see her youngster (a rearer) but would rather wait for unreliable Christophe, who my husband doesn't rate and classes as a "showman".  Is there anyone decent and reliable out there???
		
Click to expand...

Christophe is good! He is a little bit of a showman ,and thats partly why the men dont like him!


----------



## paulineh (26 January 2014)

I have a mare that was badly treated by the previous owner. I had rearing issues when I first bought  her. I went down all the avenues , Teeth, Saddle, behaviour and first had an Physiotherapist come who ????treated her, said she was just stiff. Without any results Gavin was recommended to me. I had to travel to his clinic he put his hands in her withers for about a couple of minutes and said to bring her back in a months time. This I did and again he just put his hands onto her withers. Two people and a couple of Hundred pounds later and the mare was still not right. 

We decided to re back her and treat her as a youngster (By this time she was 10 years old and had been already broken yes BROKEN). It took use another 8 months before she was happy to allow someone on her. While taking one of my others to the farriers I got talking to a great Chap. He is a Spanish Vet and Equine Chiropractor. He came to see my mare and found that she had problems from Poll to Dock. After 2 treatments she was a different horse.

I would not have Gavin anywhere near my horses Money badly spent


----------



## Sneedy (26 January 2014)

Herts05 said:



			I've used Claire Short for a number of years now and have been very happy with her - she treats me as well as my horse. Travels down to Herts frequently as she has many clients here and have always found her very reliable and competent.
http://www.horseosteopath.net/

Click to expand...

Claire is amazing and very reliable! She keep my somewhat wonky chap on the straight and narrow. Very experienced, has spoken at international conferences etc......she's even ride my horse to feel what was going on.......totally tunes into the horse!


----------



## keeperscottage (26 January 2014)

Think I need to Google Claire Short!!


----------



## mongy46 (26 October 2015)

paulineh said:



			I have a mare that was badly treated by the previous owner. I had rearing issues when I first bought  her. I went down all the avenues , Teeth, Saddle, behaviour and first had an Physiotherapist come who ????treated her, said she was just stiff. Without any results Gavin was recommended to me. I had to travel to his clinic he put his hands in her withers for about a couple of minutes and said to bring her back in a months time. This I did and again he just put his hands onto her withers. Two people and a couple of Hundred pounds later and the mare was still not right. 

We decided to re back her and treat her as a youngster (By this time she was 10 years old and had been already broken yes BROKEN). It took use another 8 months before she was happy to allow someone on her. While taking one of my others to the farriers I got talking to a great Chap. He is a Spanish Vet and Equine Chiropractor. He came to see my mare and found that she had problems from Poll to Dock. After 2 treatments she was a different horse.

I would not have Gavin anywhere near my horses Money badly spent
		
Click to expand...

 Would you  mind  sharing who the Spanish Vet is please?


----------



## Brandy77 (26 October 2015)

I had a similar experience with Gavin, 2 sessions at £90 each, he performed more what looked like reiki, no osteo work, and no change to my horse at all. Nice guy, but wouldnt use him again.

Have since used Rob Jackson (on facebook as 'the horseback vet') and highly recommend!!


----------



## figgy (27 October 2015)

Hi, 
I had Gavin to my horse a few years ago, wouldn't have him out again, waste of money.


----------



## BuzzyBea (27 October 2015)

I used Gavin about 6 years ago. Our boy was having back issues behind the saddle, nothing major but enough to make him uncomfortable and not move forwards. We had the vet out several times who nerve blocked, boxed rest and medicated on different occassions with no results. The next option was a scan.
At this time I heard that Gavin was coming to our yard and was highly considered with other liveries and really thought what have I got to lose? He was about £40/50 I seem to remember and did things that I didn't understand!! He told me to rest him for a few days after and then slowly start working him and that on the 11th day we would see a change. Well blow me down but he was right!!! He visited again a few weeks later and checked on Magic but said he didn't need any furher consultations. From that day on he never had another back issue!!
I have no idea how or why he works but would use him again without question. He's in my phone as 'Gavin Magic Man!!!!'


----------

